# Operacionales en multisim 9



## Daoíz (Ene 21, 2009)

Buenas tardes, tengo un diseño realizado en multisim 9 muy básico con 1 operacional y no me funciona, os dejo una imagen del archivo y me hechais una mano?

Lo que debe hacer el circuito es multiplicar el valor de la fuente por 1,6.

El operacional que uso es el TL062CP, que son los que tengo en casa.

Y no me da lo que debería darme

Gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2009)

12V * 1,6 da 19V que es mas de lo que da la fuente de alimentación, se te satura el IC y te entrega lo máximo que puede que es algo menos de los 15V (+VCC)


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 21, 2009)

Vaya fallo. Muchas gracias llevo todo el dia con ello


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 21, 2009)

El siguiente circuito que muestro a continuación, es para calcular el valor absoluto de un número.

Lo he realizado de manera real en casa y funciona, qué fallo puede haber en el multisim?


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 21, 2009)

De donde puedo bajarme más componentes, como los que me salen descoloridos de la lista de componenetes?


----------

